# gentoo vs lenovo x121e

## zynic

Well I got a new laptop with the Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1000 network controller. 

It won't work for now, so much I got from trying the last days, so i took a usb-wlan-stick (Belkin 54g).

Plug&Play worked at home, but i still cannot connect at university. 

For debugging information i tried to log in with wpa_supplicant:

```

#ctrl_interface_group=wheel

# eap-ttls

network={

ssid="eduroam"

mode=0

proto=WPA2

key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

auth_alg=OPEN

eap=TTLS

identity="<Benutzername>@tu-bs.de"

anonymous_identity="anonymous@tu-bs.de"

password="XXXXXXXX"

ca_cert="/etc/wpa_supplicant/cacert.pem"

phase2="auth=PAP"

priority=5

}

```

but when I start it 

```

wpa_supplicant -i wlan1 -D \

wext -c \

/etc/wpa_supplicant/eduroam.conf

```

this comes out:

```

Trying to associate with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (SSID='eduroam' freq=2412 MHz)                   

Associated with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx                                                           

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx reason=0 

```

with a pretty loop.

I'm helpless now lacking the slightest idea how to solve this. Any help would be appreciated! =)

----------

